# Rod Reel Arsenal Tips



## YesFishing (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi all, while waiting for the right skiff, I will be fishing out of a Kayak in the Tampa bay area. Being somewhat limited in the setups I can bring along, I was wondering what the right choice in spin setups. I have two Shimano Nasci 2500 reels on 7 ft M/ML rods to handle most trout, red, and snook potential. I might throw a live bait on another 6000 reel setup I have. I was also given Nasci 3000 as a gift. Given the 3000 may be too redundant of my other setups, I was wondering if I shouldn't trade that 3000 reel in for maybe mid 4000 rod/reel setup? Maybe something to flip into more of the mangrove cover. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I am a minimalist and this is my philosophy. The more stuff you own the more your stuff owns you. I would sell a 2500 and the 3000 and be down to just the 6000 and the 2500. You cant fit 4 rods on a kayak so take note of the two that you normally bring and then get rid of the others.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Can't fit 4 rods on a kayak? That's crazy talk


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

You can never have to many fishing poles blasfimy I say


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CurtisWright said:


> I am a minimalist and this is my philosophy. The more stuff you own the more your stuff owns you. I would sell a 2500 and the 3000 and be down to just the 6000 and the 2500. You cant fit 4 rods on a kayak so take note of the two that you normally bring and then get rid of the others.


YesFishing, don't do this!!! ^^^ 

Yes, I would sell the 3000 and get a 4000 for an in-between reel. 

What are the actual rods and the lines that you have for the 2500's? What line do you have on the 6000?

You don't need to take 4 rods on the Yak. 2 rods are plenty! If you change the 3000 for the 4000, then you can get away with taking a 2500 and a 4000 outfit with matching rods and line to do most everything in the Tampa Bay area for general inshore kayak fishing. Save the 6000 to target big stuff only and then the other 2500 can be your backup to your other 2500, or when you only want to target lighter species, like trout, reds and small snook on the flats (or bass fishing).

I recommend your 2500's have 10-15lb braid and then the 4000 can have 15-20lb braid.

Ted


----------



## YesFishing (Feb 22, 2017)

Backwater said:


> YesFishing, don't do this!!! ^^^
> 
> Yes, I would sell the 3000 and get a 4000 for an in-between reel.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks! for the 2500's I do have 15 braid to 20 fluoro leaders. I also have them setup on 7' Medium and a 7' Medium Light. For the 6000 I will be spooling it with 30 lb braid and probably a 40 lb Fluoro leader. I would probably still want to bring three setups and not two. The big rod out the back and the two smaller rods setup with two different artificial.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I have kayak fished for about 20 years and I always carried 4 rods on my kayak but I am NOT a minimalist...If you have the right setup it is easy and sure is nice to have the right gear rigged and ready. If you do have two 2500s, maybe trade in the 3000 for a 4000. 

I never used a 6000 size set up on a kayak. You simply can't put that much heat on a fish from the kayak before you go for a nantucket sleigh ride. Never hooked a tarpon over 50 lbs though but that size fish a 4000 is more than adequate. The only things I could see a 6000 size reel good for is if you were able to hard anchor up around docks and such and were fishing for snook. Even fishing adult tarpon on the beach you are gonna get pulled up on a plane and get dragged along before the serious amount of drag pressure a 6000 reel will afford you. Never hurts to bring the big guns though if you are after monster fish. best of luck. 

I never had a reel bigger than a 4000 size on the kayak but I am not an adult tarpon fisherman.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I agree with timogleason. The 6000 is just too big for a yak. So I would save that for boat, bridge or pier fishing adult tarpon, offshore grouper, large snapper, AJ's, KIngs, medium size sharks, cobias, etc., as well as heavy tackle for large snook around bridges and structure. All of which is not exactly what you want to do with a yak. It's a good all around size reel for big fish, but you need a platform where you can pull back and put some heat with those fish. 

I'd take your 2500 with the Medium light rod and string it with 10lb braid with 20-25lb FC for the leader. I typically use this rod size for sea trout and light flats fishing, as well as freshwater. Then the 2500 with the Medium rod with 15lb and 30lb FC leader (snook will cut you off, otherwise and that is normally my go to mangrove rod and a all-around rod.. If I can only choose one rod for Tampa Bay, this would be the rod I go for, 8 times out of 10. The 4000 can be strung up with 20lb braid with 40lb FC. I'd put this reel on a 7' 10-20lb rod or a 7.5' 8 to 17lb class rod, to throw baits and lures a little further. That can be your heavy cover rod for bigger baits, heavier jigs and large lures and big fish. Like Tim said, you can take a tarpon up to 50lbs, large snook and anything within yak range that is big and bad. That will cover all your bases inshore. So carry those 3 and you'll be set. Again, the less stuff you take, the less hassle.


----------



## YesFishing (Feb 22, 2017)

timogleason said:


> I have kayak fished for about 20 years and I always carried 4 rods on my kayak but I am NOT a minimalist...If you have the right setup it is easy and sure is nice to have the right gear rigged and ready. If you do have two 2500s, maybe trade in the 3000 for a 4000.
> 
> I never used a 6000 size set up on a kayak. You simply can't put that much heat on a fish from the kayak before you go for a nantucket sleigh ride. Never hooked a tarpon over 50 lbs though but that size fish a 4000 is more than adequate. The only things I could see a 6000 size reel good for is if you were able to hard anchor up around docks and such and were fishing for snook. Even fishing adult tarpon on the beach you are gonna get pulled up on a plane and get dragged along before the serious amount of drag pressure a 6000 reel will afford you. Never hurts to bring the big guns though if you are after monster fish. best of luck.
> 
> I never had a reel bigger than a 4000 size on the kayak but I am not an adult tarpon fisherman.


Thanks for the advice. I figured the 6000 would be too big for a yak, but I wouldn't necessarily target the big fish. Looks like you all have answered my main question of replacing the 3000. Thanks!


----------

